
The Legacy of Lisp “Observations/Rants” [pdf] - mpweiher
http://www.international-lisp-conference.org/2005/media/baker-slides.pdf
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
One of the early slides claims "No Moore’s Law for Software" but that's
absolutely not true, see for example this slide deck from 2004:
[http://www.lanl.gov/conferences/salishan/salishan2004/womble...](http://www.lanl.gov/conferences/salishan/salishan2004/womble.pdf)
and from 2010: """ Here is just one example, provided by Professor Martin
Grötschel of Konrad-Zuse-Zentrum für Informationstechnik Berlin. Grötschel, an
expert in optimization, observes that a benchmark production planning model
solved using linear programming would have taken 82 years to solve in 1988,
using the computers and the linear programming algorithms of the day. Fifteen
years later – in 2003 – this same model could be solved in roughly 1 minute,
an improvement by a factor of roughly 43 million. Of this, a factor of roughly
1,000 was due to increased processor speed, whereas a factor of roughly 43,000
was due to improvements in algorithms! """

